# Webseite auslesen & Formular ausfüllen



## ToddurchWendy (10. Februar 2004)

Hab gehört das es mit Javascript möglich ist fremde Webseiten auszulesen...

Iich habe jetzt vor von einem Browsergame Werte auszulesen und sie direkt in ein Formular zu kopieren,
so dass ich dann nur noch submiten muss,
der PHP Teil steht schon und funktioniert auch....

Meine Frage ist jetzt wie der JS-Teil geht, da ich in dem Bereich noch Anfänger bin!

Achso: Werde die Seite wohl gespeichert geschickt bekommen,
Muss sie also von der Festplatte oder einem Verzeichnis auf meinem FTP auslesen.


----------



## Fabian H (10. Februar 2004)

Du wirst höchstwarscheinlich eine Zugriffsverletzung bekommen, wenn du auf
die Elemente der externen Seite zugreiffen willst, die z.B. in einem IFrame ist.

Eine andere Möglichkeit:

```
<form method="post" name="dirtytricks"
      action="http://www.deingame.de/beschummeln.php">
```


----------



## ToddurchWendy (10. Februar 2004)

Also hats nix mit JS zu tun,
sondern ich muss die Datei dann mit PHP und file() auslesen?

Dann ist die Frage geklärt.


----------

